# apache - vhost - NAT <solved>

## ~L~

Hi,

I have problems accessing my website from a server that it is on. It's a virtual host and I can access it just fine outside of the LAN but not from the server I am running the apache. I get "authorization reguired for home gateway" 

I can however access localhost with 

 links http://localhost

 links http://10.0.0.20

so I think there might be a solution.  But what? 

Thanks for reading.Last edited by ~L~ on Wed Nov 17, 2004 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ~L~

Quite simple solution:I added virtual hosts to /etc/hosts

10.0.0.20 www.mysite.mydomain.org

And it works  :Smile: 

----------

